
A ClojureScript coding environment for beginners - macco
https://www.maria.cloud/
======
nogridbag
This is absolutely amazing. This might be one of the coolest ways to learn
programming I've come across. I love how the whole page is essentially
interactive and you can drop code wherever you like.

